# old sydney single deck electric rolling stock



## todbod (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi guys though id post a pic of the new project ive started I recently purchased a new laser cutting machine and have laser cut some Gauge one old sydney single deck electric trains or better known as the red rattlers


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice! Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, you ought to laser up some seats for the inside too.
Add people and some old time lights. :smilie_daumenpos:
I guess your adding more to it?
Those (Red Rattlers) were electric cars?


----------



## todbod (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes the car in the pic is a trailer car im also building the power cars as they have a cab and a scissor pantograph on roof and I will be adding interiors to them as well and the power cars will have 2 axle hung motors in one bogie


----------

